# Best saltwater fly guide in Texas



## wahoo

I have a client coming over from the UK that is an avid fly-fisherman. Who is the best saltwater fly-fishing guide in Texas to get a trip with for his visit? Thinking sight casting to reds is probably the best. He will be here in April.

Thanks.


----------



## FXSTB

Texas is a big state with a lot of places to fly fish.....if you are going near SPI, I would suggest Captain Dale Fridy. I would also suggest that you check out the Redfish Inn.


----------



## Captain Stansel

I've fished with several from Port O'connor to South Padre and in my opinion hands down I believe the following are the best for many reasons:

www.captaintomhorbey.com
www.chucknaiser.com


----------



## RedAg

*Capt*

Capt Freddy Lynch in SPI! Sight / fly casting to monster reds is his game. He holds / guided multiple state records I believe.


----------



## Nwilkins

wahoo said:


> I have a client coming over from the UK that is an avid fly-fisherman. Who is the best saltwater fly-fishing guide in Texas to get a trip with for his visit? Thinking sight casting to reds is probably the best. He will be here in April.
> 
> Thanks.


Pm Shallowist, Capt. Steve Soule, ask his opinion on this question, it will be worth your time.


----------



## SkinnyWaterThreat

*Chuck Naiser!*

X2 on Chuck Naiser. There are quite a few quality guys in the fly scene.....but this guy here is the absoute complete package! He is the real deal!


----------



## ellisredfish

Capt. Fred Lynch out of Corpus Christi. He is a great guide and a great teacher. He won't scream at you if you make a mistake. 361-533-4227


----------



## skidmark

Speaking of Corpus. Anyone know where you can get boat service done down there?


----------



## bartfromcorpus

horbey


----------



## skidmark

been with him, he is a goofball. took me to the local tourist spots


----------



## El Cazador

If you fish the Corpuc Christi area, Capt. Jon Fails http://landcut.com/ is a great guide and guides a lot of fly fisherman. He's a super nice guy and fishes 9 Mile Hole a lot. That area is awesome for sight casting to red and black drum.


----------



## t-tung

I'd try Skipper Ray with Island Outfitters down in SPI. http://www.islandoutfittersspi.com/index.html


----------



## seadave

If your gonna be near Mansfield Brandon Schuler would be your best bet.


----------



## shallowist

Ask the question again, but this time tell us where you want to fish. I have a long list of the best and most experienced FLY guides along the Texas Coast. Have a pretty good feel for many of them that are "on the map" as well as some that you don't hear mentioned very often. Both of the guys mentioned above are great! 

Bottom line, it depends on where you want to take your buddy fishing along with what you want to fish for and how. Are you looking for inshore or bluewater, wade or poling, trout or reds?.... Also, what is the experience level of the angler/anglers? Get in the boat with a guide that can help at any level.


----------



## shallowist

Change that to all of the guides above. Jon Fails is an excellent fly guide fo rth eCorpus area, great p[ersonality to boot!


----------



## ghillhouse

Billy Trimble in Rockport and Nine Mile Hole. 

Part of picking a guide is what kind of experience do you want for your buddy, and what's a good match for his personality? Do you want your guide to be old school or laid-back, fish from a texas skiff or Fla style poling skiff,? Billy is middle of the road laid-back, very informative and helpful, but not that overly-ingratiating BS that some guides dial-up. He's very professional and authentic. He fishes from a Gordon Waterman and a canoe/poling-skiff hybrid called the Big Easy, which is extremely shallow.

Have fun!


----------



## bartfromcorpus

skidmark said:


> been with him, he is a goofball. took me to the local tourist spots


never did that with me....interesting

i've fished with him a lot and have never seen the same water twice


----------



## flywader

skidmark said:


> been with him, he is a goofball. took me to the local tourist spots


x2 on horbey being a clown. i've seen him pull some low-down stuff on people too - high-holing, cutting them off, burning them...

trimble will have no problem charging you a full half-day for 2 hours on the water (cut short by weather).

shuler still guiding "fly trips" out of that bay boat?


----------



## skidmark

shuler...that guy aint no fly guide. he has a shallowsport with a T top


----------



## skidmark

RedAg said:


> Capt Freddy Lynch in SPI! Sight / fly casting to monster reds is his game. He holds / guided multiple state records I believe.


I heard he had a smack problem


----------



## dlcole76054

Scott Sparrow out of the Lower Laguna Madre. Capt Dean Thomas out of Aransas Pass (Slowride Kayaks).


----------



## flywader

there is no way in hell i'd pay someone to let me follow them around in a kayak. if i'm payin', they're pushin' the boat. period.


and it's Capt. Dr. Scott Sparrow... (or is it Dr. Capt.?)


----------



## 2WheelFisher

just to add another name to the list, Capt. Eric Glass in SPI. First class all the way.


----------



## Nobama

Chuck Scates, Mike Cook, Rockport area


----------



## reeltimer

Capt. Mike Cook....been there done that....and had a blast.


----------



## capt.dru

Capt. Scott Sparrow out of Arroyo City. here is his website.
www.lagunamadre.net


----------



## Levi

Freddy all the way!!!! Runs a hells bay.


----------



## ice-mo

Naiser is da man if you're fishing CC/Rockport area.


----------



## Spars-R-Us

*Captain Eric Glass and Captain Freddie Lynch are both excellent*


----------

